# General > Gardening >  Handyman

## Pal61

Handyman available,able to undertake all your garden and building maintenance. Grass and hedge cutting, ground clearance, weeding and planting, home diy, no job to small.Give me a call 07399 613859 anytime.

----------


## Ailisha

Hi I have just tried calling you (sorry) I have just put a post on here which isn't published yet, I am Urgently looking for someone to do a Little bit of fencing and other things outside. I  have all the materials, Its just make do and mend! to keep to shetlands in.  I will need this done asap. I'm in Dunbeath. if you are interested please phone me on 07864855217  Cash in hand.

----------

